# Observations on using Brad Penn 10w40



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

This oil made the engine quieter but car is noticeably slower when starting out or when getting on it. Car feels sluggish. I don't like it at all at this point. I was going to run it for 5k miles but I want my power back. Thinking of taking out a couple quarts and adding something thinner or maybe just dump it altogether.
This is thick stuff. At 15.4 cs,t it is almost a 50 weight. I think it is too thick. I had run redline 5w40, which is 15.1 cst (almost the same weight as Brad Penn 10w40) for a long time in this car and it was way, way more responsive.
I'm guessing the weight to use for Brad Penn must be the 10w30 as it had the excellent UOA posted on Vortex. I hate to dump good oil but may dump this stuff and try BP 10w30 or go back to redline.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Observations on using Brad Penn 10w40 (saaber2)*

I asked your impression of this oil in your UOA thread.. then i found this one.
Yeah that seems very predictable IMO. 10W40 is pretty thick. 
For the last 4-5 months i was thinking 5W40 was on the thick side but i'm going to stick with it. Going thinner (5W30 or 0W30) might only improve fuel economy but won't provide better cam follower protection.
BP 10W30? 
Why don't you try out some Motul 300V? I've read you recommending it before.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Observations on using Brad Penn 10w40 (rickjaguar)*

Update: When its warm out, much of the sluggishness is gone. This could be a good summer oil depending on what the UOA looks like.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Observations on using Brad Penn 10w40 (saaber2)*

Update again: I Just changed out the BP 10w40 for Redline 10W40 and there is a night and day difference in turbo spool up/responsiveness. Feels like a different car. Brad Penn 10w40 is a poor choice for the vw/audi 2.0 FSI IMO.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Observations on using Brad Penn 10w40 (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Update again: I Just changed out the BP 10w40 for Redline 10W40 and there is a night and day difference in turbo spool up/responsiveness. Feels like a different car. Brad Penn 10w40 is a poor choice for the vw/audi 2.0 FSI IMO.

Glad to hear youre back from the darkside... Still going to get a UOA of it for ****s and giggles?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Observations on using Brad Penn 10w40 (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_ Still going to get a UOA of it for ****s and giggles?

Only had a few hundred miles on it so I figured it wasn't worth the trouble. Was going to run it to at least 2700 miles for a UOA but my car needed it's mojo back.








Maybe I'll try the Brad Penn 10w30 someday but not very encouraged after this experiment. Amazing how 2 oils of about the same viscosity can feel so different. Makes me wonder if they could make an oil with higher ester content than redline if it would do even better (better "lubricity").


----------

